# O&W Computer Watch



## redtsar (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi, I've recently purchased an *O&W Computer Watch*, its the 17 Jewel automatic version with the vlack rotating bezel and the red seconds hand - I've searched the web but cannot find many on offer elsewhere or indeed any information on them...I'd be most grateful for any info + ideas as to current market value. cheers


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi welcome to







there are several O&W's with computer on the dial, can you post a picture then we might be able to offer some information.

Here's some of mine




























This one at the bottom is the most common, I think they came in auto as well as the manual wind shown. The middle one only came in manual wind.

Mike


----------



## redtsar (Jan 11, 2010)

MIKE said:


> Hi welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, many thanks for your post - unfortunately my camers is on the blink, but can confirm its the top one with the red sweep second hand


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi, It will be quite a rare then, mine is the only other one I have seen while actively collecting vintage O&W. As for price, I paid about Â£200 off German E-bay a year ago. Having never seen another I have no idea if that is good or bad but potentially it could make more on U.K/U.S ebay as some folks will not bid on German languish listings.

It cost $55 back in the late 1960's

Taken from a 1960's O&W catalouge










Other than that I can't add a lot more, there's plenty of O&W history on the web.

Mike


----------



## redtsar (Jan 11, 2010)

MIKE said:


> Hi, It will be quite a rare then, mine is the only other one I have seen while actively collecting vintage O&W. As for price, I paid about Â£200 off German E-bay a year ago. Having never seen another I have no idea if that is good or bad but potentially it could make more on U.K/U.S ebay as some folks will not bid on German languish listings.
> 
> It cost $55 back in the late 1960's
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the info Mike - most grateful

Fred


----------

